# Acoustic Guitar Appreciation Tihread



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Ive seen these two several times and it seems they just get better with age.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

*Tihread ? Thread....*


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2016)

That's just beautiful !  They're actually playing MUSIC !

Bravo y Brava !!    Thanks for the post UD.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Youre welcome Falcon , glad you enjoyed that. Heres a MetallicA cover that i think is pretty danged sweet.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to love listening to my son playing his acoustical guitar in his room as a teenager. Then he switched to the electric.
Electrification for me has been the death of what I call music. The simple instruments are just so much more human. The same with songs.
A soft voice singing understandable lyrics to an actual melody touches your humanity so much more than two or three words screamed repetitively at a volume that is actually painful, not to mention damaging.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I used to love listening to my son playing his acoustical guitar in his room as a teenager. Then he switched to the electric.
> Electrification for me has been the death of what I call music. The simple instruments are just so much more human. The same with songs.
> A soft voice singing understandable lyrics to an actual melody touches your humanity so much more than two or three words screamed repetitively at a volume that is actually painful, not to mention damaging.




Amplification is the key word there and i for one find beauty in it all. Been a rocker my entire life , maybe thats why im half deaf. Dont get me wrong , i really do appreciate the acoustic version of life sounds , but the harder edged stuff keeps me going as well.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Can't believe this one is nearly 25 years old:





Can any of you identify the make of that gorgeous dark sunburst archtop?  Guild, maybe?


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey Guitarist , check out this 13 yr old local girls version.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have several albums by an artist named William Ellwood, who used to be on the Narada label.  He did some beautiful acoustic guitar pieces over the years.  Here's a good piece from one of Renaissance CD.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

A beautiful piece by Will Ackerman, "The Opening of Doors".


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Eddie Van Halen?


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Jeff Beck anyone ?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

One other favorite of mine by William Ellwood, "Eternal Holly" from his album Openings.  A beautiful acoustic piece.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

?umop-apisdn?;470123 said:
			
		

> Hey Guitarist , check out this 13 yr old local girls version.



Cool!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

?umop-apisdn?;470133 said:
			
		

> Jeff Beck anyone ?



How lovely.  I have loved Jeff Beck since my first Yardbirds LP.  I would post "Jeff's Boogie" here but this is an acoustic thread.   If I were still in the folk Eucharist group at my former church I would invite him to come play this on Christmas Eve.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 2, 2016)

Post Jeffs Boogie, i dont care. Will it be a matter of litigation ? Ive always been a Jeff Beck fan, but also Pagey tooo.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

?umop-apisdn?;470121 said:
			
		

> Amplification is the key word there and i for one find beauty in it all. Been a rocker my entire life , maybe thats why im half deaf. Dont get me wrong , i really do appreciate the acoustic version of life sounds , but the harder edged stuff keeps me going as well.



I hear you. ( pun intended ) :laugh:  I think everyone always likes the music of their teen age years the best. I grew up during WWII and the songs written then still resonate with me. Of course because of the circumstances a lot of sentimentality over being separated.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Two renditions:
Studio






Live and loose with Stevie Ray






And now, back to acoustic:


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Comparison time lol


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Stephanie


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 8, 2016)

Mark Knopfler & Chet Atkins


----------

